# 1992 Stanza: fuel pump fuse burned



## stanza92 (Jan 27, 2007)

My 92 Stanza could not be started since 2 days ago. The battery is OK. When I turn the key on the position ON, the fuel pump fuse will be burned (I checked the fuse box below the steering wheel). I also checked the fuel pump relay under the hood and found it was burned a little. The low fuel warning light is always on even if the the tank is full. But the fuel gauge works OK. I suspect there is a short circuit somewhere or the fuel pump problem. I am reluctant to change a fuel pump since it is a old car. I want to find out where the problem is first. Can anyone help me?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

You are probably correct the fuel pump ground and the harness get corroded so when you get to the pump cover you should be able to see the problem.

Troy


----------



## stanza92 (Jan 27, 2007)

You are right. The short circuit is at the pump cover. I spent long time to get out the pump because of the rusted screws. Thanks KA24Tech.


----------

